
Western manners: The latest Chinese status symbol (2015) - dmmalam
http://www.bbc.com/capital/story/20150219-the-latest-chinese-status-symbol
======
geuis
"If learning how to peel an orange with a knife and fork may seem slightly
superfluous in Europe"

Who in the hell peels an orange with a fork?

~~~
cJ0th
How do you peel it ... with your _hands_ ? ;)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_57N1EI1Uw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_57N1EI1Uw)

------
csdude1
"With 190 billionaires..."

